# Black Dye Sublimation is Coming Out with a Blue Tint



## MountainBike (Mar 15, 2019)

I am having serious trouble printing a really nice black. Any CMYK Color Setting we choose comes out with blue tint. I thought it was the fabric but it does it on multiple fabric types. 

We are using the following printers and software:

Epson SureColor F6200 44in 

Wasatch Softrip (Terrible Customer Service btw)

Epson Sublimation Inks

Joto Adheasive Tacky 105g Sublimation Paper

I don't know how to set up any color settings other than the actual CMYK Color Codes in Adobe Illustrator.

We print mostly vector graphics for mountain bike gear.

If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated as I have a project coming up that is going to require a lot of black jerseys. I don't want to let the customers down.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

What is Epson saying as it should be bullet proof using their inks and Wasatch. I know there were color issues when the Epson first came out but those should be long gone in the past. The first thing I would change is your color palette to RGB. It will give you better results and may solve your problem instantly.

What kind of MTB stuff are you all doing?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

You need to change color to RGB


----------

